# わざわざここまで上がってきて



## John_Doe

> 「わざわざここまで上がってきて、何だかわけありみたいでもあるし」 ホラー好きの新米ナースはそう云って、きょろりとした目で悪戯っぽく微笑んだ。



I presume, the word 上がる here is a humble variant (謙譲語) of 行く, so it can't normally be used when describing someone else's actions. Then why did the nurse said like that? Is she kind of mocking her conversation partner (who, by the way, is younger than her)?


----------



## wind-sky-wind

This "上がる" is not a humble variant of "行く."
Just "to go up" or "to mount."


----------



## John_Doe

But he didn't climb a mountain or some elevated place, he just came to a hospital to ask some questions.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

OK, then this "上がる" might mean "to enter (the room)."
Not only did he come to the hospital, but he entered a room or something in the hospital.


----------



## John_Doe

Actually, he run into her in a hallway, so it's not the case.

四階までエレヴェーターで上がって、とりあえずナースステーションの窓口へ行こうとしたところ、ちょうど廊下をやってきた顔見知りのナースがいた。やせっぽちの長身に、きょろりとした大きな目がアンバランスで印象的な……水野さんだ。＜omitted＞ 患者やその家族、医師やナースの往来が少なくない病棟の廊下から、彼女は人影のまばらだった待合室へと場を移す。ここでこれ以上、立ち話を続けるのも問題だから、という意思表示だろう。

If she meant just an elevator, it seems far-fetched. It's not that hard to ride an elevator.

I couldn't find any hints in the book whether the hospital is really built on a high place, and the city is actually in a valley, so it should be flat (in the anime adaption it was). Anyway, if a facility or someone's home is really situated in the upper part of a city, can that someone cay to his visitor that he 上がってきた to his place?


----------



## spu001

It's not 謙譲語 for 行く, I understand that, in this case, 上がる means 'they took an elevator upstairs' one more time after the man came across the round eyed newbie nurse(Ms Mizuno) walking down the hallway and then they withdrew into a waiting room in case some passers-by might eavesdrop on their conversation. Although we know, whether brief or long, there's a hiatus between your second text (a previous scene) and the first one (a following scene,) I sense they went upstairs again from the 4th floor. And, I also sense, if I give it another shot, that, when they had a chat in the waiting room, she just mentioned the fact that he'd come to the 4th floor before they ran into each other in the hallway.



> If she meant just an elevator, it seems far-fetched. It's not that hard to ride an elevator.


Do you think that it sounds far-fetched since riding an elevator is not a hard job and that they must have got a hard job done before she said the sentence in the OP because the word 'わざわざ' in her line? In this case わざわざ means 'deliberately' or 'on purpose,' she said "He stopped at this floor on purpose, I think he has a story to tell," so, ここ means 'this floor' in this sentence.



> Anyway, if a facility or someone's home is really situated in the upper part of a city, can that someone cay to his visitor that he 上がってきた to his place?


Nope, people who live on high grounds in a city don't say to their visitors that they 上がってきた, but ones who live in mountains could say 上がってきた to their visitors, however, they can say 登ってきた more than 上がってきた, thus the use of 上がってきた in climbing to towns on high grounds or mountains is very rare.

In conclusion, わざわざ doesn't mean 'hard jobs' in that sentence, so 上がってきて means 'took an elevator upstairs' on purpose.

Hope this helps.
Spu


----------



## Yoshie0

I have two questons in the following passage. Does　「やせっ ぽちの長身に、きょろりとした大きな目がアンバランスで」  modifies　印象的な. In other words, with で the author showing  the reason why she is 印象的? Some sort of translation - "Mizuno-san, who is leaving an impression because of the unbalance combination of her big, wide open eyes and tall, skinny figure."? And　the second question is - 「ここでこれ以上、立ち話を続けるのも問題だから、という意思表示だろう。」, does the speaker implies by 意思表示 the whole 「ここでこれ以上、立ち話を続けるのも問題だから」 or only 「、立ち話を続けるのも問題だから」?

四階までエレヴェーターで上がって、とりあえずナースステーションの窓口へ行こうとしたところ、ちょうど廊下をやってきた顔見知りのナースがいた。やせっ ぽちの長身に、きょろりとした大きな目がアンバランスで印象的な……水野さんだ。＜omitted＞ 患者やその家族、医師やナースの往来が少なくない病棟の廊下から、彼女は人影のまばらだった待合室へと場を移す。ここでこれ以上、立ち話を続けるのも問題 だから、という意思表示だろう。


----------



## spu001

Hi Yoshie0,

As for the first question, I say no.
If you split the sentence into two parts at the dots then that makes it easy to see.
1. (廊下をやってきた顔見知りのナースは)やせっぽちの長身に、きょろりとした大きな目がアンバランスで印象的(だ)。/ She catches your eye with a contrast of the tall skinny figure and the big round eyes.
2. (廊下をやってきた顔見知りのナースは)水野さんだ。/ She's Ms Mizuno.
Combine them and see that the first one modifies the second.
(廊下をやってきた顔見知りのナースは)やせっぽちの長身に、きょろりとした大きな目がアンバランスで印象的な水野さんだ。/ She's Ms Mizuno, who catches your eye with a contrast of the tall skinny figure and the big round eyes.
We know that in this sentence the man talks about the nurse who he introduced to readers in the previous sentence few seconds before, so this sentence doesn't need the subject 廊下をやってきた顔見知りのナース. And, in this case, the dots mean that the man suddenly stopped his mouth for a couple of seconds in the middle of the sentence because he was remembering her name, or maybe, for some reason, he was hesitating to say 水野さん. So, even without the subject and the dots, this sentence completely works : やせっぽちの長身に、きょろりとした大きな目がアンバランスで印象的な水野さんだ。.

An answer for the second question is ここでこれ以上、立ち話を続けるのも問題だから.
This is an unnecessary use of punctuation because you can also say 立ち話をここでこれ以上続けるのも問題だから without any change of meaning, and, in this order, easy to see that the adverb 'これ以上' modifies the verb '続ける.'

I hope this helps
Spu


----------



## Yoshie0

Thank you for your reply!
It seems that I wasn't able to write my question correctly. I wanted to ask if で やせっ ぽちの長身に、きょろりとした大きな目がアンバランス*で*印象的な……水野さんだ, shows the reason why 水野さん is 印象的? Basically, it means here that because of アンバランス she is 印象的. 
But you gave me an answer on this question too, so again thank you very much!


----------



## spu001

You're welcome and thank you too for making your point clearer.

"やせっぽちの長身に、きょろりとした大きな目がアンバランスで" in the text doesn't explain WHY she's 印象的, that just describes WHO she is.
In other words, he can say "That nurse looks familiar to me, who's she? She catches your eye with a contrast of the tall skinny figure and the big round eyes... She's Ms Mizuno," but if he says "Who's she? She catches your eye *because of* a contrast of the tall skinny figure and the big round eyes," it sounds that her charm depends on the traits, and, if not for them, she'd no longer attract attention from anyone. If someone try to say that in Japanese it needs to be like "やせっぽちの長身に、きょろりとした大きな目がアンバランス*だから*印象的な……水野さんだ。", yes, this sounds like whether or not people say she's 印象的 depends on the reason "やせっぽちの長身に、きょろりとした大きな目がアンバランス(だ)".
He just describes two characteristics of her,
水野さん: やせっぽちの長身に、きょろりとした大きな目がアンバランス *and *印象的. So, in this case, *で* means *and*, it's used in place of a stilted word であり.
水野さん: やせっぽちの長身に、きょろりとした大きな目がアンバランス*であり*印象的. であり sounds out of place with  informal words like 'やせっぽち' and 'きょろり.'

He just describes who the nurse is, and that's why the answer is no and the sentence should be split at the dots.

I'm glad if I was of any help
Spu


----------



## Yoshie0

Oh, I see now, thanks for help!


----------

